# Just a funny short story



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

So, I have a Night Owl security system on my house right. I have 8 cameras total and a main hub in my living room so I can view all 8 angles at any time. Anyways, my gf and I discovered we have a few deer that lurk around in the early AM. We have seen 1 doe and I've seen a 6 point buck, we have named them Bambi and TicTak. I bought a 40lb bag of deer corn and set out 3 Large bowls of food just behind my fence. I also completely moved one of my cameras so we could watch the critters (and hopefully deer) eat. These cameras are all about 4-6 years old by now, Ive replaced 4 of them already. Just the other day we were watching TV, every now and then we will glance at the camera so watch to any movement. After glancing over a few times...I couldn't help myself when I blurted out 

"Ya know, according to Zach from Ghost Hunters (or whatever his show was), I'd bet about 17 glowing spirit orbs have passed in front of that camera about every 5 minutes!"


----------

